# Help flashing Bios - MSI P31 Neo V2



## twicksisted (Nov 17, 2008)

I got the MSI P31 Neo V2 motherboard the other day to pair with my old stuff:
-E6600 C2D
-2GB OCZ Platinum Rev2 PC6400
-HD2900XT gfx card

Im not sure what bios its running but it will not overclock atall... which is wierd as i know this ram and chip is good..
anyways i need to flash the bios and i dont have a floppy (it says to use a USB stick anyways which I do have).

I dont know how to do this as in the bios there is no bios upgrade program, so it looks like I have to boot up in dos (which I dont have either or floppy).

Any suggestions? I really want to clock this to at least 3ghz to do that HD2900Xt justice.
here is a link to the board I bought:
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&prod_no=1557


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 18, 2008)

bump?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

You should make a bootable USB stick with the new BIOS and the AMIFLASH utility on it (they're both in the zipfile you download if I'm correct).

Btw, doesnt Live Update enable you to flash the BIOS from windows?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice find! I was looking for something like that too.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks guys...

I got the bios files... but couldnt figure out how to boot up dos from USB (and diddnt have a copy of dos or the flash utility)... ill give this a bash when i get home


----------



## modder (Nov 19, 2008)

update : Windows 98 SE OEM  link don't work (floppy needed  ), replace it by HPUSBFW_BOOTFILES.7z (scanned no virus found)http://www.hotshare.net/rs/file/16080-68606154a1.htmlextract HPUSBFW... and follow instruction step 4 next check “Create a DOS startup disk”, and select “Using DOS system files Located at: c:\HPUSBFW_BOOTFILES\”.follow instruction step 5 (pdf file)


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2008)

I extracted the exe using winrar and extracted the IMA file using WinImage, that works here too


----------



## modder (Nov 19, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> I extracted the exe using winrar and extracted the IMA file using WinImage, that works here too


i'm so stupid  ,I forgot winrar can do it


----------

